# New Tarmac Pro



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey ya'll. I've been riding an Allez Comp for the past couple of years and had been "lusting" after the Tarmac. Had in my mind that I would pick up the Tarmac S-works frame in a year or two. Well, starting looking around and found this frame for a bargain. Cannabilized my Allez Comp and presto....I am in heaven!!! She weighs in at 18 lbs and I couldn't be happer!!!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

2Slo4U said:


> Hey ya'll. I've been riding an Allez Comp for the past couple of years and had been "lusting" after the Tarmac. Had in my mind that I would pick up the Tarmac S-works frame in a year or two. Well, starting looking around and found this frame for a bargain. Cannabilized my Allez Comp and presto....I am in heaven!!! She weighs in at 18 lbs and I couldn't be happer!!!


Beutiful bike, what components are on it? Ultegra, Durace...?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> Beutiful bike, what components are on it? Ultegra, Durace...?


the bike is full ultegra with a few changes...

FSA MegaExo Triple (hey, I live in Utah!)
Easton SL fork
Ritchey WCS Stem
Easton Handlebars
Ksryium SL wheelset.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

Alright, so come clean, how much for the frame?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Been looking at the bike alot*

I'm in the process of getting a new ride and that Tarmac is on my list. It's between two bikes, the Tarmac Pro or the Giant TCR Composite 1. This is really a tough choice for me. 

Currently I'm riding a 2004 Specialized Allez. I like it, but I want carbon. How do you like it? Let me know how much you paid for the frame? I'm thinking of going just complete rather then just buying the frame. I have to weigh my options. It would be nice to have 2 bikes to ride. One for my winter training. The other to hit the road when it becomes sunny & summer again. 

Nice bike by the way. It's a real beauty. Enjoy that rocket.


----------

